

Ask HN: learn about quantitative finance?  - ryot

Hey,<p>I was wondering if some people with experience in finance could recommend some (preferably free) resources for a beginner looking to get into finance.<p>I'm looking to learn about things like options, swaps, futures, interest rate derivatives, currency swaps, etc (basically just listed a bunch of buzz-words I know are related to the field).<p>I have been trying Wikipedia but it's pretty tough to get into, I really need to start with something "dumbed down" for the layman like me.<p>Thanks.
======
mbowcock
This may be of interest to you. I think this was recently on HN but don't have
the link.

DIY Masters in Financial Engineering -
[http://blog.hiremebecauseimsmart.com/post/2860511335/design-...](http://blog.hiremebecauseimsmart.com/post/2860511335/design-
your-own-mfe)

Edit: Here it is - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2130508>

------
farout
try this book: I loved it. Just the right balance of deep stuff with great
explanation. Later you can go onto something more esoteric.

Principles of Finance with Excel: Includes CD
[http://www.amazon.com/Principles-Finance-Excel-Simon-
Benning...](http://www.amazon.com/Principles-Finance-Excel-Simon-
Benninga/dp/0195301501/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296852548&sr=8-1)

